# Living on the Palm



## woodlands

Hi, what are are pros and cons of living in apartments on the Palm..... do they have community areas swimming pools etc... Are there specific buildings that are much better than others...and what about extra charges such as service charges and chiller fees...who pays them...landlord or tenant?


----------



## Dozza

I live in Marina Residence. I looked around the majority of the apartments here (Palm Developments) & found Marina Residence gave the best value for money.

Tiara Residence is also nice, but your paying alot more - Same goes for Shoreline Apartments.

Golden Mile apartments dont have swimming pools as of yet.


----------



## woodlands

Dozza said:


> I live in Marina Residence. I looked around the majority of the apartments here (Palm Developments) & found Marina Residence gave the best value for money.
> 
> Tiara Residence is also nice, but your paying alot more - Same goes for Shoreline Apartments.
> 
> Golden Mile apartments dont have swimming pools as of yet.



Thanks. Are there any supermarkets close by and how is the traffic. Do the apartments in Marina Residence and shoreline apartments offer good views or are they obstructed...?
How did you find the interior finish and what about the chiller charges, included or excluded from rent?...thanks


----------



## Dozza

woodlands said:


> Thanks. Are there any supermarkets close by and how is the traffic. Do the apartments in Marina Residence and shoreline apartments offer good views or are they obstructed...?
> How did you find the interior finish and what about the chiller charges, included or excluded from rent?...thanks


Nearest supermarkert is Media City

Your view will depend on the apartment, high floor, low floor, east facing, west facing, etc, etc

Finishes are good quality

Chiller charges are not bad, but I suppose it depends on how often you have it on. Charges are not included in the rent

Traffic is always good. Doesnt matter what time you come & go, you will never be in a jam.

I would advise you to have book some viewings & have a look at them. Its starting to get a bit more popular here again due to lowering prices, etc. Each day I see people moving in so it wont be long until the rents remain fixed due to demand (JUST MY OPINION)


----------



## Ammo

Regarding supermarkets, a Waitrose is due to open beneath the Golden Mile buildings around March.


----------



## Biggles2

[I live on the Palm Shoreline. A great place to live, high spec. Avoid Building 6, it attracts a rough crowd at the Cabana bar! Buildings 7 to 10 are probably the best, but I am a bit biased! Some really nice restaurants and beach bars.

We normally shop at the Marina Mall Waitrose, a short ride away. The best thing is the lack of heavy traffic, unlike like JBR.

Hope it helps
Biggles2


----------



## Bigjimbo

I love the Palm. The nearest supermarket is as said in Media City, however there are some smaller retailers in the Shorelines, and they deliver to anywhere on the Palm. The shorelines and Marina residence are close in terms of pricing. The marina residence usually offers better views, at the expense of no beach access. Tiara, oceana and fairmont residence are the best finished and a little more expensive. The Golden Mile offers good finishing, but lacks any facilities at the moment. If you need any more advice or guidance please feel free to PM me as I work on the Palm for a living!


----------



## rebeccatess

I live shoreline on the right side with a sea view. I wouldn't want to live on Left side or Golden Mile as there are no pools (although Left shoreline has 'access' to the pools and beach) the views aren't great. Most of the blocks have a small shop downstairs selling basic like milk, bread, soft drinks and there is a gourmet supermarket called Milk and Honey which is in building 10. It is quite expensive but very convienient and the produce is nice. 
have been looking to move and fairmont look pretty cheap now compared to Oceana and some similar shoreline right side properties


----------



## Bigjimbo

rebeccatess said:


> I live shoreline on the right side with a sea view. I wouldn't want to live on Left side or Golden Mile as there are no pools (although Left shoreline has 'access' to the pools and beach) the views aren't great. Most of the blocks have a small shop downstairs selling basic like milk, bread, soft drinks and there is a gourmet supermarket called Milk and Honey which is in building 10. It is quite expensive but very convienient and the produce is nice.
> have been looking to move and fairmont look pretty cheap now compared to Oceana and some similar shoreline right side properties


Its getting hard to find good units in the Fairmont now, as many have been taken, but your right it is a great development, and significantly cheaper then Oceana or Tiara. Fairmont is my favorite development on the Palm.


----------



## Guest

Correct me if I am wrong, but Shoreline and Golden Mile do not have fridges or ovens included in the furnishings, however, Tiara and Oceana include both. Not sure about Marina or Fairmont. At least that's how it was about a year 14 months ago when I was looking for apartments. So the cost of those will be something you will need to factor in.


----------



## mikeyb

nola said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but Shoreline and Golden Mile do not have fridges or ovens included in the furnishings, however, Tiara and Oceana include both. Not sure about Marina or Fairmont. At least that's how it was about a year 14 months ago when I was looking for apartments. So the cost of those will be something you will need to factor in.


Marina Residence are included, original shoreline didnt, but I guess some landlords may include them


----------



## Dozza

mikeyb said:


> Marina Residence are included, original shoreline didnt, but I guess some landlords may include them


Marina Residence has American Style (Oversized) Fridge/Freezer, Washing Machine & also a Dishwasher


----------



## woodlands

Bigjimbo said:


> Its getting hard to find good units in the Fairmont now, as many have been taken, but your right it is a great development, and significantly cheaper then Oceana or Tiara. Fairmont is my favorite development on the Palm.


thanks everyone for your help. Haven't seen fairmont but what is the going rate for shoreline right side , 2 bed with sea view....and how much do chiller fees amount to?
how much higher is fairmont?
Prices appear to be higher than even residences in downtown/villas which i felt was surprising ...but may be its beach premium


----------



## BostonKong

Hi,

I'm living in Tiara Residence. Really like it. 2BR+Study. Wonderful layout, very good finishing. Great view and facilities. 

Super market stuff, we go to MOE carrfour... Immediate requirements you have Milk&Honey in Shoreline10. Costas is also in shoreline10.

Oceana is across, and should be a mirror of tiara, but surprising to me, the rent is actually higher.

good luck


----------



## Bigjimbo

woodlands said:


> thanks everyone for your help. Haven't seen fairmont but what is the going rate for shoreline right side , 2 bed with sea view....and how much do chiller fees amount to?
> how much higher is fairmont?
> Prices appear to be higher than even residences in downtown/villas which i felt was surprising ...but may be its beach premium


2 bedroom Sea view Shorelines start from 150ish and reach as high as 200k! Chiller fee's vary per unit size but are around 250-450 per month. The Fairmont starts at around 125k and goes as high as 155k for the best unit with sea and pool views. Both are very nice and worthy of consideration. PM me if you want any further info.


----------



## Liddiya

Whatever you do, do not move to OCEANA ON The Palm. It is deceiving because it looks great. Remember it only LOOKS good.

The penthouses are not yet completed and are to be made to owner specification. That means that in every single building, all residents will have construction above them. And the building is made in such a manner that the noise vibrates and streams into every single unit and it is not habitable.

The plumbing is messed up and so just this week for example, water was cut off for all buildings for 48 hours!! That means you cannot even flush the bathrooms! Imagine if you have children.

The other problem is that they do not know how to operate the emergency services system. So at 4 a.m. you hear this loud screetching announcement in your apartment telling you to vacate the building immediately in three languages. It goes on for an hour before they turn it off.

Then 1/2 hour later it goes off again and the whole cycle repeats. 

So not sure about other places on the Palm but avoid Oceana.


----------



## Izzy77

Hi Lydia, That's scary! I was actually pretty taken with Oceana but perhaps I should reconsider! Which developments would you recommend? I hear Fairmont a lot? 

How is the life beside the apartments, are there nice bars and coffee places, shops? I am tryint to decide between the Marina and the Palm.

good luck with the building work!


----------



## Gavtek

Do the Shoreline buildings have their own gyms and pools?


----------



## Bigjimbo

Gavtek said:


> Do the Shoreline buildings have their own gyms and pools?


Can't believe that a) you didn't PM me! b) You'd consider living on the Palm! You said we were all doomed!

In all seriousness, yes all the Shorelines have pools and gym, but only on the right hand side. If you live on the left (like me) you have to walk over the road or under the bridges to get there. Takes 3 minutes! If you live in building 7 or 8 you have to pay extra to use those particular facilities. Strange but true....


----------



## Gavtek

Still weighing up my options but I collect a colleague from the Palm every morning and keep thinking to myself that I love the view down the coast towards the Burj Al Arab. If I could get a nice apartment with an unobstructed view and a gym/pool in the building then I'd be seriously tempted to risk certain death.


----------



## Izzy77

Ok so what's the downside of the Palm, why not live there IF you have the view, the gym/pool? Serious question


----------



## Sunset

Downside: If you run out of milk you can't call the little shop downstairs for delivery. The one shop on the Palm that does deliver requires a AED50 minimum purchase if you want delivery. Supposedly a Spinney's will be opening.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Not quite right that, as there are 4 small shops within the Shorelines buildings that you can go to. There is also a convenience shop opening in Tiara.


----------



## beeniesmiles

im a die-hard marina gal but i absolutely love the Palm as well. 

i'm not sure why Gavtek thinks the Palm is doomed, but i for one get nervous everytime i imagine a large tsunami/cyclone/sudden disintegration of all the man-made/man-laid foundation of the island.

(too much hollywood??)

i have a friend that lives in the fairmont residences and absolutely loves it, and its not hard to see why. not only do u get to say u live on the palm, but the building and her apartment are absolutely fabulous, not to mention the views. i know she does pay an arm and a leg.

theres always stuff going on and going up on the palm (as it is everywhere in dubai) so the landscape of the palm will definitely be evolving much further into the future.

i too may be tempted to make the move but for now am happily situated in the marina~!

good luck


----------



## Gavtek

beeniesmiles said:


> i'm not sure why Gavtek thinks the Palm is doomed, but i for one get nervous everytime i imagine a large tsunami/cyclone/sudden disintegration of all the man-made/man-laid foundation of the island.


Earthquakes. There's a plate boundary line that runs up the side of RAK and over the gulf into Southern Iran. There are regular small earthquakes in Southern Iran, occasionally you can feel them in Dubai (I remember in 2008, all the towers along SZR were evacuated). If there's a bigger earthquake, I'm not convinced the foundations of the island would be able to stay firmly in place. A taxi already fell into a sink hole outside the Golden Mile a few weeks ago. The foundations just need to move a little bit to have a devastating effect on everything above it.


----------



## TallyHo

The Palm is more expensive, par for par, than the Marina. 

You have to pay a monthly district cooling charge (for a/c) which you don't in most Marina apartments where the a/c is included as part of the rent (the landlord pays the a/c as part of his maintenance fees). 

The quality of the build on the Palm, particularly Shorelines and Golden Mile apartments, isn't particularly great. People can often hear their neighbours upstairs.

The Shoreline beach complex is supposedly private and only for Shoreline residents, but the developer, Nakheel, is broke and has entered in deals with hotels without a beach to give their guests a pass to the Shoreline beaches. 

Golden Mile apartments have no pool or beach access.

More than a few apartments are used as holiday lets, so you run the risk of having unpredictable neighbours having boisterous parties, coming in late and making a lot of noise, lewd behaviour on the beaches and in general what irresponsible people do on holidays.

All of the above are negatives and risks for living on the Palm. That said, most Palm residents are very happy. 



Izzy77 said:


> Ok so what's the downside of the Palm, why not live there IF you have the view, the gym/pool? Serious question


----------



## Bigjimbo

The Palm is also, par for par, a lot larger in terms of apartment space then the marina, a lot quieter, and also have a lot bigger terraces, and much better parking/traffic.


----------



## Izzy77

Well, coming from NL, I have lived under sea level most of my life. NL also has land winning that dates back almost 400 years back and bar one or two floodings its been fine. Mind you we hardly have any earthquakes....


----------



## Mr Rossi

beeniesmiles said:


> i'm not sure why Gavtek thinks the Palm is doomed,


If you drive to the car park at aqua adventure regularly you'd be shocked and surprised at how much the road is warping and thus at how much the island is moving. They send a team of labourers out to smooth things over but the humps and pot holes come back quick enough.

Nature always wins in the end.


----------



## Sunset

Bigjimbo said:


> Not quite right that, as there are 4 small shops within the Shorelines buildings that you can go to. There is also a convenience shop opening in Tiara.


Can you provide me with the numbers of the three I don't know about? I do remember getting a flyer for one, but wasn't aware of the other two. Supposedly Spinney's will be opening in the "souk" that is going up near or in the Fairmont ? building.

I travel on the fringe and haven't gone into the Golden Mile area. Do they also have a minimum charge for delivery??


----------



## Sunset

Mr Rossi said:


> If you drive to the car park at aqua adventure regularly you'd be shocked and surprised at how much the road is warping and thus at how much the island is moving. They send a team of labourers out to smooth things over but the humps and pot holes come back quick enough.
> 
> Nature always wins in the end.


Actually the trucks that travel that route are the major cause for the potholes. If you notice it's the road going towards aquaventure that is under constant repair as the trucks are loaded going, but the road leading out does not have the damage because the trucks are empty when departing.


----------



## Izzy77

So Bigjimbo showed us around the Palm apartments and I have to say we are impressed! Some fantastic apartments, facilities, peaceful but yet close by all the fun of the Marina, JBR etc. We changed our minds from the Marina to thr Palm. Jimbo thanks so much for taking a couple of hours to show us some fab places and answering our million questions!!! When we are back in November we will get in contact for sure!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo

A pleasure!


----------

